# Coyote Cookies



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

No...I'm not eating the darn critters!

My wife made these cookies today. They are chocolate with powder sugar on them.

They about perfectly match my Natural Gear snow camo. I think I found a new treat to take with calling! They're good too!


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Haha those would be a good treat to take out calling. They look good!


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

what are those cookies called? do they have a name?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't know. I call them Coyote Cookies though.

My wife thinks they are called Chocolate Crinkles.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

My mom makes them every xmas, but I have no clue what they are called either. Coyote cookies sounds like a good name to me!!!


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

ima have my gf make me some those look delicious


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

nosib said:


> ima have my gf make me some those look delicious


"whip cracking in the background"


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

hunt4P&Y said:


> nosib said:
> 
> 
> > ima have my gf make me some those look delicious
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

lol use what u got huh :wink:


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

when i read the title i was thinking cookies in the shape of a coyote... not the shape of snow camo....


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

you assumed.....


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

assumed... not exactly... it was more of a first impression thing... on here i have learned to expect the unexpected...


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

lol yeah we all are kinda weird.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I don't think you can be normal and be a coyote hunter. You never keep normal hours, a normal smell, or normal clothing, but hey, thats another reason I'm a predator hunter.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

same here lol and i've always loved white camo


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

hah... i went into the gas station between sets one day and had 2 people ask the same question... "what the ... are you wearing?"... i just laughed... gotta love snow camo


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

some people dont understand what a real color is..... white camo :wink:


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

nosib said:


> some people dont understand what a real color is..... white camo :wink:


Finally, someone understands!


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

I love snow camo

Those cookies look good :beer:


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

they should make a crayon called snow camo with the diferent colors


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

i thought it was gunna be coyote bait.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

why waiste perfectly good cookies.... plus they probably wouldnt want one even though they look delicious


----------

